# @ pull a part



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Had a bad wheel bearing. So bad it ruined the hub. Instead of buying a new spindle/hub i went to pull a part. Adventure! Sorry about the bad Video.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rvdTVAOrevM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy that brings back memories---I've pulled a part or two in my younger days,trying to keep the old cars and trucks on the road.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

But a pickle fork? 

Don't think I've ever used mine. That hammer you had there all by itself if all I've needed. And no you don't use it to drive out the shaft. That would damage it. Don't want that if you are not replacing that part. 

I'm curious; do you duct tape your phone to your forehead when recording?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Never used a pickle fork either, until today. Tie rod just needed to come off, not be saved. Camera is in my tablet. Can't really compose the view. Lots of pictures of the ground. Sorry.

Hub just came off the axle. No pounding needed.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

to remove the tie rod whack the part if fits into (the steering) with the hammer sharply (real frickin' hard). The tapered tie rod end will pop right out, 99+% of the time. 

Same thing with a ball joint. Rap the spindle where the balljoint pokes through (the side of it). 

It causes enough deformation of the tapered hole (very small amount) the tapered shaft pops loose but doesn't cause any actual damage. 

I asked about the camera as it appeared you were doing things that may have required two hands while recording. Just curious more than anything.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Spindle/hub was $38. The 36mm socket was 1/2 after all, not 3/8. Just real tight, like it should be. Cordless impact wrench was a huge help. Highly recommended.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

nap said:


> But a pickle fork?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious; do you duct tape your phone to your forehead when recording?


:laughing::laughing::laughing: :thumbup:
Thanks for the giggle


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Most of the Pick-N-Pull yards here have changed their policy. You go to a counter and tell them what you want, and they send someone out to pull it for you. You never know what they're going to bring back, or know if there was a better one on another car. 

I used to go in with a toolbox and load up on parts that I didn't know I needed. An example, I got the entire interior (panels, seats, headliner, dash, trim, everything) out of a Honda for $40.00 just because it was in better shape than mine. I originally went in just looking for a new grill emblem.

Another time, I went looking for uncracked sail panels for my Fiero, and ended up getting the upper intake manifold and valve covers to go with them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bigplanz said:


> Had a bad wheel bearing. So bad it ruined the hub.


how did you have a bearing go SO bad that it ruined the knuckle ?
what damage was on the knuckle ? pic ?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> how did you have a bearing go SO bad that it ruined the knuckle ? what damage was on the knuckle ? pic ?


Saw that occasionally on the older Windstars with the pressed-in bearings. Later Explorer rear wheel bearings, too, pressed into the knuckle. 

Up here in salt country, I've seen the rust get a hold in the press-fit between the bearing and the knuckle and actually crack the knuckle. 

And yes, as long as it's a steel or iron knuckle you can whack it with a hammer to separate the tie rod or ball joint. However...aluminum knuckles don't like it. Still works, but they don't spring back into shape and have a tendency to crack (especially on Dodge pickups, so I've noticed). That's why manufacturers started using a very shallow taper and a hex-holding feature on the end of the stud.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Marqed97 said:


> Saw that occasionally on the older Windstars with the pressed-in bearings. Later Explorer rear wheel bearings, too, pressed into the knuckle.


my bad. i ASSumed that he had the bolt in bearings.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Machine shop said the bearing ruined the fit in the knuckle. Bearing was growling but it must have been worse than I thought. Machine shop said the tolerances were out of spec.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The hub/knuckle I bought had a good bearing. Got it out of a 93 villager with 115k on it. Ball joint was good too so it was a straight bolt in replacement. Back to chugging along, schelping groceries from krog.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I scored a steering column out of a 67 Cougar at a pull-a-part many years ago. They didn't notice it was a very rare auto-tilt column and I didn't tell them.


----------

